# Tiny styrofoam balls?



## mary2907@indy.net

Dears - I'm a drop-in from the world of miniatures online.  In one group we've been discussing how to make a "snowstorm" using tiny styrofoam balls and a blower.  The snow scene would be in a transparent box, under 12 x 12 x 12 inches, so the balls have to be very small.  I've heard of tiny white balls that bottle collectors use to fill their bottles and show off the molded-in details better.  Is there a specific term for that form of styrofoam?  And where would I look for it?  Thanks so much!  Mary


----------



## swizzle

The 2 places I know of that you can get them is from bean bag chairs and my local antique store. I'm sure you can get them online somewhere. They are mainly used in milk bottles and I don't really collect the milk bottles although I have close to 300 of them. If you can't find them anywhere else then let me know and I'll check the prices on them at the antique shop. I'm sure it would be faster to find them online though. Swizzle


----------



## swizzle

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dottys-Craft-Shop-STYROFOAM-BEAD-STUFFING-20g_W0QQitemZ300042396553QQihZ020QQcategoryZ31742QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 Or you can try these. I think these are a bit big. Maybe if you type in styrofoam beads on the net you'll find a better selection and maybe some finer "snow". Hope this helps. Swizzle


----------



## Ace of spades

Good evening, I have seen those little styrofoam balls for sale at walmart up here in Canada, They had big bags of it to make Bean bag chairs.

 Ace of spades


----------



## acls

Hi Mary.  Ihave seen this site on the net, but haven't personally dealt with them. They seem to have what you are looking for.

http://www.kippfamily.com/bottles/foamfill.htm

 -Matt


----------



## mary2907@indy.net

Dear Swizzle, Ace and Matt - Thanks very much for your help.  I'll pass it on.  Happy holidays to all!  Mary


----------



## bikegoon

I found this site, helps this help too!

http://www.milkbottlefill.com/


----------

